# Easy Al Di Meola songs??



## meteor685 (Nov 26, 2014)

Been listenign to Al Di Meola alot lately, what are some easier tunes by him, mostly all his stuff sounds close to impossible haha.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 26, 2014)

*Perpetual Emotion* is a beautiful track by him, in case you haven't heard it already. It's pretty straightforward picking but with unusual chord shapes. It's quite easy to tackle. 

*Orient Blue* is another similar track. Lots of picking over unusual chord shapes. Again, it's a beautiful track that's very easy to tackle once you have the chord shapes down.

*Beyond The Mirage* - Alternate picked chords (Al Di Meola is known for his alternate picking, obviously). Nice jazzy tune and cool solos. Easy, but unusual chord shapes.

*Azzura* - Same as above.

*Mediterrenean Sundance* - Very easy progression. But the solos can be challenging if your alternate picking isn't smooth and tough.

All of these suggestions are his acoustic tracks btw.

Al Di Meola uses heavy guage strings on his acoustic (at least). And with that he really brings out the attack and dynamics of each note he plays. 

(...back in days I was under the impression that if I use heavy strings and learn to play Al Di Meola songs I will become faster in the guitar...um, that actually never happened haha... However, Al Di Meola's stuff did help my alternate picking and train my fingers to stretch!)


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 26, 2014)

Egyptian Danza is great too, especially if you've been playing any metal that uses a lot of harmonic minor.


----------



## Malkav (Nov 28, 2014)

Easiest possible Al Di Meola track off of Flesh on Flesh.


----------

